
A striking relationship between obesity and driving - diogenescynic
http://www.economist.com/blogs/dailychart/2011/06/obesity-and-driving?fsrc=scn/tw/te/dc/roadhogs
======
brnstz
More driving means less walking.

I try to detour from my subway commute in NYC a few times a week and walk
several miles on my way home. It's pleasant, doesn't take much time (30-60
minutes), and effective. When I don't do this (the winter), I can feel the
difference in my health.

There is a lot of effort expended trying to get people to "exercise" (at
parks, gyms, etc.). But if you're not trying to be an athlete, it's easy to
burn out on "exercise." Certainly if you're already obese.

But 2-5 mile walks that:

* go to/from a useful destination

* don't go through pedestrian unfriendly areas (highways and strip malls with no shade and no sidewalk)

* don't go through the ghetto

are not easily found in most of America. It's a shame. I think that's really
all most people need.

------
warmfuzzykitten
This article really should get some sort of award for most incoherent
graphical data. What in the living blue blazes is "correlation lagged by six
years"? The data all go up, the prediction turns sharply downward. That's
right, we're all going to be slim...tomorrow.

~~~
mkr-hn
I think some people get so caught up in putting data to graphs that they don't
stop to consider the meaningfulness of the information or the usability of the
graph.

------
Shorel
It seems to be related to sitting, nothing particular about sitting in a car
or outside it.

